# Feathered ITP swirl



## Soap Techniques (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been testing some FOs from AHRE and also experimenting with the Feathered in-the-pot swirls. So here are my new soaps:

Satsuma: 












Black Cherry:





and Hawaiian Sandalwood:


----------



## afbrat (Sep 22, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 22, 2015)

They are all so beautiful, but I love the satsuma ones most. Such beautiful delicate feathers.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

I love the black cherry one - beautiful!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 22, 2015)

What is the feathered itp swirl?


----------



## rparrny (Sep 22, 2015)

So let me see if I understand this...you put your colors in the bowl, poured them in the mold for an ITP (In The Pot) swirl...and then did you do something else like a hanger swirl???


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 22, 2015)

Ooooo, pretty! I love them all. I love this style of swirl. It almost makes me want to start mucking about with colorants. Almost.


----------



## kumudini (Sep 22, 2015)

Ah, the pro shows how it's done. Funny, those are the exact same colors I envisioned for my satsuma soap, with a simple ITP swirl. But since I HAD to use beeswax in that recipe for some unknown reason, I end up with this instead. 
Beautiful swirls, FM!
ETA: my favorite is the black cherry, simply superb.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

rparrny said:


> So let me see if I understand this...you put your colors in the bowl, poured them in the mold for an ITP (In The Pot) swirl...and then did you do something else like a hanger swirl???




If I'm correct these have been created by the same method Clyde at Vibrant Soap used to create a few of his recents, look for his green tea & pear and also his black raspberry vanilla


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

So gorgeous!! Wow!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 22, 2015)

Beautiful, I especially like the sandalwood ones. I accidentally made a feathered swirl like this once in a salt bar, absolutly loved it. I would love to see a tutorial on this technique.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you, everyone! :-D
Sonya, no, I haven't made these soaps with the Clyde Slide technique, I find the faux funnel pour isn't necessary to achieve this type of swirls. You can see some pictures of the process in my blog:
http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com/2015/09/feathered-in-pot-swirl.html


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

So from your blog is it just achieved by doing a little bit of in the pot stirring or does the method of pour into your mould affect it too?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 22, 2015)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 22, 2015)

Lovely soaps! I'm also curious as to how you pour the soap into the mold. It's such a lovely effect.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 22, 2015)

Those are fantastic! My favorite is the H Sandalwood as well - very striking!

I was eager to see your process and read your blog. You did these at medium trace?  I've done the Clyde swirl twice and was very happy with the result so I thought I'd enter Amy's challenge. She insisted the key was to pour at a very thin trace, which confused the heck out of me because both of mine were definitely not. But my little came home sick from school and I haven't had the chance to test it out with a thin trace.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.  I too would be interested in any information you are willing to share ....


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 22, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> So from your blog is it just achieved by doing a little bit of in the pot stirring or does the method of pour into your mould affect it too?


 
Sonya, yeah I think the way its poured is the most important but I still need to experiment to be sure.

Have you seen these? [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHu3X51NVck[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T35qvpITaf4[/ame]


----------



## Krystalbee (Sep 22, 2015)

Those are stunning! I've stayed away from ITP swirls because I find them intimidating. But your photos make me want to try right now! Too bad I have to go to work roblem:


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Sonya, yeah I think the way its poured is the most important but I still need to experiment to be sure.
> 
> Have you seen these? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHu3X51NVck
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T35qvpITaf4




Yeah I have, the second one was my inspiration for the two I recently posted


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 22, 2015)

Whoops, sorry I missed those.


----------



## kumudini (Sep 22, 2015)

This is my ITP swirl. This was what I made for the winter swap, scented with a blend of Rose and other florals with alpine frost. Colored with Merlot sparkle mica from BB.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous soaps. I like the all, but love the sandalwood one best.


----------



## kisha (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, what beautiful soaps, I think they are all gorgeous!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 23, 2015)

oh wow, these are gorgeous


----------



## seven (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow! I just found your blog today by accident and was admiring your soaps (the blue tiger stripes esp)...


----------



## Soap Techniques (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone!  I'm sorry I couldn't answer earlier... I am on vacation and have been travelling. 
For this type of swirls I found that very thin trace doesn't give very good results. I could get the nicest feathers when my soap batter was between light and medium trace. 
I didn't use a hanger or any other tool for swirling. What I did was pouring the soap mixture into one spot of the mold. I believe in this case you'll almost always get feathered swirls. It's possible to get them by pouring back and forth, but that's trickier.


----------



## newbie (Oct 2, 2015)

I call that a static pour and you can get somewhat different effects if you pour over the center of the mold and don't move, versus pouring at the end of the mold. This looks like a pour from the end of the mold. Pouring in the middle seems to result in more lines/layers and pouring from the end gives more feathering. You can get huge variability depending on the trace and how you load your colors which makes me love ITP pours and all they can do. 

I like your pours with the thicker traces the best. The color combo on the last one is wonderful.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 2, 2015)

This almost looks like something that fumble-fingered me could do. I've got to get some batches made and one in particular would look really nice with this feathered ITP swirl. Thank you, Fata and Newbie, for sharing enough details so even I can figure it out -- I really appreciate that. Give me a science or math problem any day over planning a swirl. I feel very inept at the fancy stuff.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm for sure going to try this. I've only recently begun venturing into ITP swirls and find I really like the way the colors ripple in the soap. Beautiful soaps, so pretty and wispy.


----------



## songwind (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow, that's beautiful! I think I may have figured out what kind of swirl to do tonight.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Oct 14, 2015)

*Swirly Practice Question*

Is there a way to practice the Swirls without wasting soap on the flops? I want to practice to avoid the ugly soap.  So far all my soaps have been:  color free and scent free. Practical for my friend with all the allergies, but it's getting boring!

Slightly off topic question:  Anyone ever try HP without a SB?  An interesting adventure!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 14, 2015)

Hippy-Nerds-Wife said:


> Is there a way to practice the Swirls without wasting soap on the flops? I want to practice to avoid the ugly soap.



You can practice using cake batter to some extent. Mix it all up, portion some out and add colors, and then pour and swirl in the cake pan of your choice. Then you can eat all your mistakes! It won't be exactly like soap batter, but it will give you an idea.


----------

